
Angela Merkel’s Scientific Background Could Save Germany - doener
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2020/04/angela-merkel-germany-coronavirus-pandemic/610225/
======
avmich
Merkel is a great politician, the kind of which both Europe and Americas are
sorely lacking. It's interesting to see the similar background of leaders in
China leading to very different outcomes.

~~~
newen
Eh? Aside from the initial lag, China was extremely successful at halting the
spread of the virus.

~~~
aficiomaquinas
I would take that number with a huge grain of salt, given China's past
performance on honesty.

~~~
newen
This is conspiracy theory level thinking. There is absolutely no evidence that
China is lying.

~~~
Engineering-MD
It’s not conspiracy level at all. China is known in other areas to fudge
numbers regularly, and have ejected journalists for not Agreeing with the
party line on COVID. While they might be accurate, it’s perfectly reasonable
to recommend taking any figures with a pinch of salt.

